# Foose Camaro offer at Sam's Club



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

http://www.samsclub.com/eclub/main_std_template.jsp?CntId=foose-pack-05551


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Calling Discover right now to see if I can get a line increase :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

bryce mcgarvey said:


> Calling Discover right now to see if I can get a line increase :rofl: :rofl:


I'm going to the bank right now to get the money. Now where did I put my ski mask?

HOT ROD magazine did a very similiar car, although a convertible, and lacking some of Chip Foose's magic. However, you can buy one for only $90k or so and it has all new parts including the unibody.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Looked at it one more time....What the HELL was Chip thinking! He removed the vents in front of the rear tires!  I guess it is a '68 NOW. :tsk: :bawling: 

The vents is what made that car stand out for '69. :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Foose grew up in Santa Barbara. What a trip to see how huge he has become...


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Jon said:


> Foose grew up in Santa Barbara. What a trip to see how huge he has become...


He's really easy to talk to also. He doesn't have that snobbish "I'm A start now" attitude. If you have intelligent conversation topics about cars, he is one of the most attentive listeners in the business. :thumbup: His painter, Charlie, is a real down to earth guy as well. I've talked to both on a few occasions.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Test_Engineer said:


> Looked at it one more time....What the HELL was Chip thinking! He removed the vents in front of the rear tires!  I guess it is a '68 NOW. :tsk: :bawling:
> 
> The vents is what made that car stand out for '69. :dunno:


For me, its the crease that trails the top of the wheel opening that adds the drama to the '69 shape and differeniates it from the '67/'68 fenders. That and the different interior. Besides, what wrong with the '68? (spoken as a 20 yr owner of one.  )


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

Anyone want to be Jay Leno picks it up? :eeps: Seems like something he'd have in his collection.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

My '67 Camaro that I owned from '78 - '79...

I bought it from the original owner for $1,700 w/ 68k miles on the odo.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> He's really easy to talk to also. He doesn't have that snobbish "I'm A start now" attitude. If you have intelligent conversation topics about cars, he is one of the most attentive listeners in the business. :thumbup: His painter, Charlie, is a real down to earth guy as well. I've talked to both on a few occasions.


Is this the same "Charlie" from Boyd Coddington's Shop? If it is, he does seem down-to-earth.

I dunno if I support his leaving Boyd though. On that one episode of "American Hot Rod", Boyd was quite bitter about the whole thing.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

3LOU5 said:


> I dunno if I support his leaving Boyd though. On that one episode of "American Hot Rod", Boyd was quite bitter about the whole thing.


After watching a couple episodes of American Hot Rod, I changed my opinion about Boyd. :thumbdwn: To much infighting, and not in a good way like American Chopper. Foose's team, on the other hand, always seems to be enjoying themselves, no matter how insane the workload.


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

I love watching Overhaulin' and I used to watch American Hot Rod. Boyd seems like a prick, and personally, I think Chip Foose seems like a much more sane person to work with. I'm sure things get heated up pretty quickly because of the huge demand for his stuff, but Foose seems much more laid back and willing to deal with problems. I would have made the same choice as Charlie to go with Foose rather than Boyd.

Tell you what though.. they need some better looking chicks on Foose's show.


----------

